# Intel Overclocking Help Needed



## Blondie0862 (Mar 14, 2008)

My son & I upgraded my 2002 Gateway 500S Desktop a few yrs back. Now I'm wanting to overclock my system. I'm told that by doing this it helps a Computer run faster and better, the problem is that I know nothing about overclocking but I'm willing to learn. I've searched the web for steps on how to do this and found none. I don't want to fry my system by increasing the speeds or temps too much. I just need to know exactly what to do and how to do it on a Intel board and processor, my complete system specs are listed in my Profile of this forum.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a good guide,



> never overclock in high amounts, always change th fsb in increments of 10. So up the fsb by 10MHz save and boot if it gets into windows go back and do it again.
> 
> when you have upped the FSB by 60MHz then you need to stress test with prime 95 for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps. with hardware monitor or real temp. do not let the temps go above 60 degrees c.
> 
> ...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I would not suggest OCing with that low quality psu you have. I didn't see a cpu cooler either. You will need a good aftermarket one like a zalman or such. But before you do all of this you need to load into your bios and see if you even have access to any of the motherboard controls like the fsb or SPD timings. Most oem pc's have a locked bios.


----------

